# Alaska Fishing Report Part 1 (10 pictures)



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Will try not to type too much and let the pictures do the talking. Great pictures from the start, right from the plane as we were flying into Anchorage.










We Started in Pete&#8217;s Creek North of Anchorage. I would rate this creek AAA+++. Beautiful scenery, easy access and great fishing. We caught Grayling and Rainbows and had a really good time. Pulling Streamers and drifting Egg Patterns was the ticket. You know you have arrived when you pull up to the Forks Roadhouse and there is a three wheeler parked out front, with a rifle across the seat.










Caught the first Grayling of my life there and we all picked up some really nice Rainbows.











Kurt with his first Rainbow.










We also had our first Bear scare on this creek. Kurt and I had worked down to a really nice bend and ran across these.










Our first Bear Tracks, and to make it more interesting she had a cub with her, also found fresh bear scat. We had been fishing for about 10 minutes and the wind was from our backs and we had about 3 feet of visibility into the brush. We both caught the strong odor of the bears but it went away after just a couple minutes. We made lots of noise and continued fishing.

20 minutes later the scent was back and much stronger. I looked down towards Kurt, and he already had an &#8220;Oh Crap&#8221; look on his face and was headed towards me, as I was carrying the shotgun. He was pulling in his streamer and said we should leave and I quickly agreed&#8230;..until a really nice Rainbow hit his streamer at the last second. We stayed, caught fish, made lots of noise and figured since we were still alive we could continue fishing. She hung around in the brush behind us for a few minutes and she went away, or so I assume as I could no longer smell her. Would like to have seen her, but was satisfied just to smell her.

From there we fished South towards and through Anchorage, stopping for a bit at Glacier Creek. Again, nice scenery, but I didn&#8217;t really like fishing the Glacier fed streams in that area as the water is Gray. We hit a couple of creeks, but stopped and fished Glacier Creek for a bit.










We spoke with some of the people that lived adjacent to the creek and they informed us that a Grizzly had taken a moose calf along the river that night and to be careful.

We ran into our first pinks here, but more interesting were the tracks in the sand along the creek and the middle of the creek. We were able to follow along and see how the whole hunt played out. Could see where the Grizzly had started the chase, digging up divots as he chased the Cow and Calf. When they would hit an open area there would be a circle of tracks where you could see that the Calf was trying to avoid the Grizzly and the Cow was trying to get between them. This was just a small part of it.










We were able to see the whole ordeal in the tracks to the point where it ended with blood on the ground&#8230;&#8230;it was really amazing. 

We stayed for a bit, but just didn&#8217;t care for the water that much, but was still a really nice stream to walk, and being able to see what had happened the night before made the stop.

Hope Alaska. I can&#8217;t say enough about this place. A really nice place, friendly people and more Pink Salmon then you could shake a stick at. I think anybody that takes a trip to Alaska needs to stop at Hope&#8230;..was a real trip maker and for us, we rated it AAA+++.

The Town










Every hole we found held hundred of Pink Salmon. We had to move around to find spots to fish to make it seem like fishing. I&#8217;ll admit many were lined, but many would also take a brightly colored fly swung in front, especially the big Humpy Males, such as this one (though I think this one was lined).










Here is one of the masses of Pinks. The dark spot is hundreds of Pink Salmon










This will end Part One. Part two will include the Crescent Lake Trip, the Halibut Charter and the Russian River. Hope you have enjoyed it so far.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice pics mark!! I really need to get up there!! I'll be waiting for the rest!!!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Great pics and write up Mark!!! You're showing me up, cause I haven't even started my write-up yet, nor have I downloaded any pics yet!!! Have some other "stuff" going on at the moment.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Excellent Post,and great pics!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Very very nice Mark! Looks like a blast. Also, looking forward to part 2. Only 6 more days for me!


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Nice post! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Awesome, glad you had an excellent and safe trip. 

Thanks for taking the time to post, it motivates the rest of us to keep a trip like this at the top of the "to do" list!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

live2fishdjs said:


> Awesome, glad you had an excellent and safe trip.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post, it motivates the rest of us to keep a trip like this at the top of the "to do" list!


 Awesome post! Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Brings back 30 year old memories......GREAT pictures AND great commentary!
Thanks again!


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Excellent post and pics, thanks for sharing.... hopefully one of these days I can make it up there!!!! Al


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like a lot of fun ,very interesting the way you tell it ,good report .Bud


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Cool!
Keep em coming.
I like the mass of pinks one.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

That is a boss humpy!


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

All I can say is Sweet!!!!! I'm going next!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelman (May 24, 2004)

The photo of the salmon in the river is awesome. I want to go there.


----------



## DrEw8716 (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow looks like fun, that is for sure one place I would love to go to.


----------

